# Wind Deflector Problem



## bwfc1965 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can anyone help me please?

I have a 2003 Audi TT Roadster which has the electronic wind deflector. It has been working fine until now. When pulling the switch it no longer moves up or down. I have checked the fuse and that is ok. I can here a clicking noise,when activating the switch, but nothing else. 
I have checked the roof sensor (I think it is located in the roof catch/mechanism above the drivers side) and that seems ok. 
Can anyone suggest anything else?

If it is the motor has anyone else had this problem? If so what is the cost for replacement?

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Mate

It could well be the motor, I have one in stock
Cheers

Jay


----------



## bwfc1965 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Jay,
What is the cost for the motor?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Pm Sent


----------



## grantsmith (May 29, 2008)

no PM rec'd


----------



## TT01 (May 20, 2009)

I have a similar problem but mine is still up. Can it be manually put down? Is the motor easy to replace?


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine started with eratic movements of the unit (uncommanded up and down).
However all looked amd moved OK (all the lights and windows worked in the right order and description when taking down the roof) with the exceptionof the wind deflector which just did not move in the end for about 5 months. But eventually the whole roof failed to open following a catastrophoic failure of the control relay (you could see the burn marks on the casing.

It was the relay with 708 on the end.

But... at £70 from Audi you don't want to be replacing this 708 unit "just in case".

Good luck


----------



## TT01 (May 20, 2009)

Can it be lowered manually? All these little problems are costly and I need to try to do it myself.


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

TT01 said:


> Can it be lowered manually? All these little problems are costly and I need to try to do it myself.


Yep!

- quick paraphrase of the manual

With the roof raised, remove the trim panel immediately behind the wind deflector. To do this, reach over into the soft top storage box and disengage the panel along its bottom edge (just pulls away) then lift it out.

Lower roof.

You should now have access to the rear of the deflector. The toothed belt that drives the deflector is located just inside the top of its housing and runs across the full length of the panel. Its an endless (circular) belt so runs across and back. Grab the belt at about the centre of the panel (front span in one hand and the rear span in the other hand) and pull / push to move the deflector. Be careful of sharp edges!!

Hope this helps


----------



## TT01 (May 20, 2009)

I will give it a try and let you know the result. Hopefully, I don't mess anything up. lol.


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

How did you get on :?:

When I had the initial problem, I just left my wind deflector up, hood up or down. It never interferes with the roof mechanism. The only disadvantage is you can't put anything in the space the hood folds into. But the conseqences of doing that and lowering the roof onto them is too horrible for words...I've seen guys here do it and it is cry worthy [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Leave the wind deflector up if you can stand it.


----------



## TT01 (May 20, 2009)

I actually lowered the window. You are right, you need to use both your hands to lower it manually. Thanks for the reply. I'm not that good at fixing things but you explained it so good that I actually did it. I'm just going to unplug the switch so that it the switch will be off at all times. Thanks again.


----------



## sciarleglio (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm having the same problem with my deflector. It's a 2002 TT. I tried to remove the trim panel, but the bottom paneling of the soft top storage area is in the way. Am I missing something?


----------



## TT01 (May 20, 2009)

You have to play with it. Slowly lower your top and hold on to the covering so that it does not get lodged in with the top. I had to open and close several times to take the covering and lower the top.


----------

